# riged a barnet pro diablo with flatbands



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

the original bandset sucked, to strong to pull, to slow, and the pouche had more then ten times the wight of my pouche! i couldn´t hit the 15 x 15cm target.
the flatband is 7 to 5 cm 23cm long and 0,5mm thick. it´s very prezise and can kill a coconut!  
the pro diablo is the best factory build slingshot i´ve seen, i realy love her! the wide fork is great, and the soft grip fits the hand perfect.
thank u sarge!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

if im honest id say that the pro diablo is a waste of money its just got weights and is heavyier than others, id say the band have a moderate pull but not alot of power


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

any factorybuilt slingshot is a waste of money, cause everyone could make something better with much less money!
but if u see what crab other companys deliver the pro diablo is quite good! the handling is excelent, real steel, very ergonomical and the stabiliser dos their job! this cheap trumark plastic wobbel like mad with weak ruber, don´t try it with strong ruber! the stabilise is to light, the only effect is to prevent bandslap. after 30 ore 40 shots it fall down also the torch. on the s9fot, trumark forgot the stabiliser, the result is a terrible bandslap. so i didnt think they had ever shot their own catys. u can store amo in the handel, but only 8mm, wich are much to light 4 the rrt ruber, so u get much more bandslap and shorter bandlive. the rotating prongs are quite good, but also make a better bandslap. the bands, especialy the rrt is one of the best factory built u can get, it can easyly deal with 12mm steelballs not 8. i´ve riged up mine also with therraband, much cheaper, much better!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

As much as I like my other custom slingshots, I love the reliability of my Saunders models. They cam locking mechanism is genius, and I find myself swapping bands all the time depending on what I am shooting at. It just takes too long on the models that require the bands to be tied on.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

a hawk is on the way to me ! here i tryed the bat with thin double linatex bands. to strong 4 the bat. i also like my old strike 9, but the fork is to smal, and u can break the tube with the first forkhit!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

The shooter in that picture is much prettier than the slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Baumstamm,
I agree with you Bud, the Diablo is a good frame. I also put flats on mine. The only modification I made to her was to level the prongs even with the bed. The prongs on mine tended to go upwards-can't have that. Worked out okay for me! Flatband


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

to level the prongs is my next. it seams to me that it is no problem to do flatbands like this to a ordinary catty. i´ve thought about weldig a frame to hold the flatband better, but i think this is not necesary. the bands didnt get to much stressed at the fork. but did it work with realy strong bands?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I alway heat and twist the forks 180 degrees so they point away for flat bands. It makes it a lot easier to tie flats on and they seem to last longer. Tex


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

the bandset always tear at the pouche, after lots of shots no tearing at the prongs, but a little bit of a bad feeling


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep I know that, but it still improves the life, because the pouch and the bands hit the fork brusing the rubber at the tie and right in front of it. The curved area helps a little on that. That is also why a little lub in that area helps life. Tex


----------

